# Nissan Micra Gets Modified by Nismo: 2012 Tokyo Auto Salon



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nismo is hard at work building concept cars to show off. Their latest endeavor is a souped up version of Nissan's baby car, the Micra, set to debut at the 2012 Tokyo Auto Salon.

Nissan is no stranger to franken-cars, one of the most notable in recently memory was the Juke-R, a twisted combination of the GT-R hotrod and practically-minded Juke.

While Nismo isn't going to such extreme lengths, their modifications will grant a little extra power and a sporty look more in tune with a club racer style. Performance modifications are scarce, but Nismo did upgrade the exhaust and slap on some bigger wheels to complement the new sporty body features.

Those features include a modified front grille and bumper, a rear spoiler and air diffuser, accented exterior mirrors and matching side skirts. The specialty Micra is painted pearl white with red accents and comes with sport-designed seats and steering wheel.

More: *Nissan Micra Gets Modified by Nismo: 2012 Tokyo Auto Salon* on Autoguide.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I say they slap on a turbo and go Abarth hunting!


----------

